# Yacht Headliners Time Lapse



## debergeracdesign (Sep 27, 2016)

Check out my recent YouTube video! 
It wasn't intended for YouTube purposes at first, but it was still a cool project that I thought would be nice to share. 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Interesting ... but I'm tired, just watching it.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

They work fast. They must be getting paid by the job.  Was disappointed in the video as I thought it would give a step-by-step narration of the job. I might redo the headliner on my canoe.


----------

